# Errors when starting named



## vproserv (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD and I was wondering if someone could help me resolve an issues I am having when trying to start the named service.  

I receive:

Error in named configuration:
Isc_dir_chroot: permission denied


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2009)

Make sure the permissions are set correctly on the directories. The user 'bind' must have read/write permission there.


----------



## vproserv (Jan 28, 2009)

I appreciate your response.

Like I said, I am new and my server administrator is not available right now so please forgive my noob questions.

I am running FreeBSD

I try to run chgrp www /var/named/zones and I received an invalid group message

Could you guide me in the right direction?


----------



## vproserv (Jan 28, 2009)

I am running WHM/cPanel installed on FreeBSD and when I try to run the built-in DNS Cleanup tool I get:

Fatal! /etc/namedb/named.conf fails named-checkconf, please repair named.conf and try again /etc/namedb/named.conf:142: unknown option 'zone' /etc/namedb/named.conf:1595: unexpected token near end of file


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2009)

Is /etc/namedb recursively owned by user 'bind'? This is needed for named to start. Which user is the admin panel running as? If it's user 'www' (is it?) then there may not be a group 'www'. You'll have to add it.

As to the named error: it looks like you forgot to close the 'options' part of named.conf. You'll find that it starts with *options {*. Make sure it ends with *};* before the zone definitions start. That goes for other categories like 'logging' as well.


----------

